# My First RDA build



## StaticX (20/12/17)

Hi All

Okay so i bought my first RTA (Ammit 25) and after almost selling it after a day seeing as i could just not build or wick it i got some help on here and from a awesome shop in Cape Town.

My second step was a RDA and not wanting to spend more money and then maybe not being happy, i went out and traded my Smok tank for a Peerless Specials addition RDA and a Icon RDA

Thr Peerless was already wicked when i received it today so i have not touched it myself, but i tried my luck with the Icon

After wasting two coils i found that the icon needs the coil to have a top right and a bottom left. Luckily i had coils in my Skynet kit that was build this way


I placed the coils in the deck and then wicked it. . . . Not great but its working. Currently im not getting a lot of flavour but ill try again

Attach are some images.

Any comments or advices would be appreciated


















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/12/17)

You're off to a great start mate. You could lift your coils a little and make sure the area under the coils are clear of cotton so the airflow can get under the coils. Should improve the flavor. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StaticX (20/12/17)

zadiac said:


> You're off to a great start mate. You could lift your coils a little and make sure the area under the coils are clear of cotton so the airflow can get under the coils. Should improve the flavor. Good luck!


Thank you ill definitely give that a go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (20/12/17)

Grab some nichrome and a 2.5mm and 3mm screwdriver and make your own coils. Reason being is it is cheaper if you ness up.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (20/12/17)

StaticX said:


> Hi All
> 
> Okay so i bought my first RTA (Ammit 25) and after almost selling it after a day seeing as i could just not build or wick it i got some help on here and from a awesome shop in Cape Town.
> 
> ...



@StaticX "I'll keep trying" nice one, you're doing great


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

StaticX said:


> Hi All
> 
> Okay so i bought my first RTA (Ammit 25) and after almost selling it after a day seeing as i could just not build or wick it i got some help on here and from a awesome shop in Cape Town.
> 
> ...


@StaticX , looks great! I think I a agree with @zadiac , less cotton underneath to get that air flowing, end result will be great!! Thank heavens you kept going and didn't sell like you initially wanted too, lookee at where you are going. 

Enjoy the practice and the flavour explosion on its way to you. And play with the different coils, I run a 3mm Id parallel wrap in Ni80, 24 g, coming in at 0.09ohms, good flavour and good clouds. 



Final rule applies, enjoy the experience!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (21/12/17)

I am in Belllville area so when you find yourself in my vacinity you are welcome to make a turn and we can work together to sort you out. ☺

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Slick (21/12/17)

@Chukin'Vape made a tutorial on the icon,maybe he can post the video here


----------



## KZOR (21/12/17)

Btw ....... in Melkbostrand for the whole day if that is closer for you. Just pm me for my number if you still need assistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StaticX (21/12/17)

Slick said:


> @Chukin'Vape made a tutorial on the icon,maybe he can post the video here


@Slick

It would be awesome to watch the video, i did check some videos on Youtube last night that helped me a bit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticX (21/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Btw ....... in Melkbostrand for the whole day if that is closer for you. Just pm me for my number if you still need assistance.


@KZOR im also based in Bellville not far from Tyger Valley Mall. If i dont get it sorted ill def send you a pm even if its only after the festive season 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticX (21/12/17)

@Room Fogger

Ill def add less cotton in the next one.

I do seem more money going into this for some tools

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (21/12/17)

@StaticX

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (21/12/17)

Sorry its this 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX (21/12/17)

Slick said:


> Sorry its this 1


This is the one i downloaded and watched last night

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

StaticX said:


> @Room Fogger
> 
> Ill def add less cotton in the next one.
> 
> ...


There is always something more, but you don't have to go overboard. But having them when you need them is key. Good side cutters, scissors, tweezers and screwdrivers and ready to go. Those little sets that are available from the vape shops are good, I just added better screwdrivers because I battle holding them thin things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX (21/12/17)

I love my RDA units so much flavour. . . Got some Nostalgic Totz on the coils today






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/12/17)

StaticX said:


> Im love my RDA units so much flavour. . . Got some Nostalgic Totz on the coils today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@StaticX - glad the video got you going, post some pics in this thread of your build. Would like to see your skillzz cuz.  sorry for the late reply, im on holiday now, so not on this forum all the time. (Beautiful husky in the back of that pic) 

@Slick - thanks for the repost and mention. Shweeet cuz!


----------



## StaticX (22/12/17)

I got myself a small tool kit yesterday and some standard kanthal a1 wire. Will be testing some coil

My current build in the icon is two super tiger coils from the skynet kit and some cotton bacon 

Sitting at 0.14ohm








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (22/12/17)

hey bud. glad you kept the ammit its an awesome atty. if you vuilding on the icon and only have small coil like the one in the pic above, you can you use just the inner post. you dont need need to stretch out to the outwr post. it will just mean getting 2 legs from the either side into the same inner post and leaves you more room to drop your wicks. with the kantal wire you bought assuming its 26g you will comfortably get 7 wraps to fit.

craig from sir vape posted a video on the bowtie wicking method. check it out. and then if you really want to go the next step scottish roll method. for dripping this works really well.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

KZOR said:


> I am in Belllville area so when you find yourself in my vacinity you are welcome to make a turn and we can work together to sort you out. ☺


Goeie ding ek bly nie naby jou nie. Sal permanent daar by jou wees vir advies


----------



## KZOR (22/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Sal permanent daar by jou wees vir advies


En jy sou baie welkom wees. Daar is net vier etters wat ek nooit sal inlaat nie maar al die res kan met graagte 'n draai kom maak.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

KZOR said:


> En jy sou baie welkom wees. Daar is net vier etters wat ek nooit sal inlaat nie maar al die res kan met graagte 'n draai kom maak.


 HAHAHAHA "etters" HAHAHAHA
As ek ooit eendag in die kaap is, sal ek jou vir n bier stick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StaticX (22/12/17)

@Hakhan thank you very much for the advice. Ill def have a look at the videos

The wire i received was 24g and the first test coils i made was as per the video above ended with 7 wraps.

If i can use the center posts for both coil leads it would be so much less work

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hakhan (22/12/17)

StaticX said:


> @Hakhan thank you very much for the advice. Ill def have a look at the videos
> 
> The wire i received was 24g and the first test coils i made was as per the video above ended with 7 wraps.
> 
> ...


7wraps on 24 gauge will work as well. place coil cut leads, remove and do the same for the other coil and then place both together and tighten down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan (22/12/17)

StaticX said:


> @Hakhan thank you very much for the advice. Ill def have a look at the videos
> 
> The wire i received was 24g and the first test coils i made was as per the video above ended with 7 wraps.
> 
> ...


download vapetool for android i am sure there is similar for OS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (22/12/17)

i am in table view if you still need help with your coil building can show you what tools you need and how to.


----------



## Room Fogger (22/12/17)

@StaticX , looking very good meneer, the joy is in battling a bit, and then hitting the sweet spot. At the rate you are going I know where I will be going for advice! Enjoy the builds. Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StaticX (23/12/17)

Today is not my day .. . . I have wicked my Peerless 4 times and still in not getting the flavour and also getting dry hits. . . 


Iill have to take some of the guys up on the help here in CT. . . .

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (23/12/17)

u are welcome to come over live ib table view
noob q here is ure device set to power mode?


----------



## StaticX (27/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> u are welcome to come over live ib table view
> noob q here is ure device set to power mode?


Sorry for the delay on reply i could not check my posts for a few days.


What do you mean by power mode? The only thing i know is VW mode

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StaticX (27/12/17)

Dont know if anyone can help me here or if i should start a new topic. . . .

Will a Voopoo drag be able to handle a 0.07-0.09 ohm build? If yes would it be better to use Samsung 25R batteries over my LG browns

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

StaticX said:


> Dont know if anyone can help me here or if i should start a new topic. . . .
> 
> Will a Voopoo drag be able to handle a 0.07-0.09 ohm build? If yes would it be better to use Samsung 25R batteries over my LG browns
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The Drag is rated for builds between 0,05 - 3 ohm in VW mode, so it should handle it. As it is regulated you should be safe with both the browns or the 25 R's. 

As far as I know VW is the power mode, the other is temp control. That is a low build so your power life is going to be influenced, they will drain quite fast. Any reason for going so low?


----------



## StaticX (27/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> The Drag is rated for builds between 0,05 - 3 ohm in VW mode, so it should handle it. As it is regulated you should be safe with both the browns or the 25 R's.
> 
> As far as I know VW is the power mode, the other is temp control. That is a low build so your power life is going to be influenced, they will drain quite fast. Any reason for going so low?


I received some Fralien Coils and really want to test them out . . . Only reason 






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/12/17)

StaticX said:


> I received some Fralien Coils and really want to test them out . . . Only reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good from here, let us know what the final reading is and the taste


----------



## StaticX (28/12/17)

Okay so could not get those coils to heat up evenly, not even the people at the vape shop could so thats weird.

I then just got some alien coils





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

